# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Ön- TÖrkler

## anau

*üN- TüRKLER* 

alpaslann yazdı: "Proto-Türk kelimelerini ilk duyduğum da bir anlam verememiştim. Cılız ve çok uzaklardan geliyordu ses. Tarih kitaplarından öğrendiğimiz bilgilere göre Türk Tarihi M.ü. 2.500 lere kadar iniyordu. Topla beş bin yıllık bir tarih bu..üoğu üin kaynakları olmak üzere, 

Rus bilim adamlarının makalelerinden öğrendik geçmişimizi. Kendimiz araştırıp öğrenmediğimiz için de bugün tarihimiz AB-D nin istediği şekilde yeniden dizayn ediliyor. 

? Savaşmaktan , yazmaya vakit bulamadık? denir fakat, öğrendim ki yazmışız da.. 

?Bin yıldır Anadolu?dayız? söylemleri ise tarihe karışmak üzere. Medeni Dünya!! Hep der ve ispat etmeye uğraşır ya...Anadolu?ya siz gelmeden önce başkaları vardı..( Tercümesi; Siz daha buralarda yenisiniz, geldiğiniz yere dönün.) 

Son on yıldır Anadolu üzerinde yürütülen Yerel Tarih Grupları projeleri ile, bu toprakların Ermeni, Fransız, İngiliz, Rum ve Yahudilere ait olduğu ispatlanmaya çalışıldı. Devlet kurumları , halisane duygularla saygın! Tarih Vakfına yardım etti. 

Tarihimizi ?barışa hizmet etme!? saçmalığı ile değiştirme çalışmaları hala sürmektedir. Ne yazık ki, AB ye uyum süreci içinde bu tür çalışmalara , bakanlar da bizzat katılmaktadır. 

Artık bin yıldır Anadolu?da olmadığımıza inanıyorum. üok haklılar.üğrendim ki, Anadolu ile birlikte daha bir çok yerde Proto(ün)-Türkler varmış ve tarihe damgasını vuran ayrıntıları yakalamışlar. 

Tarihimizi yabancılardan öğrendiklerimize endekslemek öyle işlemiş ki içimize, ne ?Kazım Mirşan? ?ı ne de hizmetlerini hiç bilmeyiz. Tarih kitaplarımıza saptırılmış yakın tarih bilgileri( Sanatçı profili ve siyasetçi bilgileri) ile doldurulması gelecek nesillerin geçmiş ile bağlantısını koparacak mahiyettedir. İşte bu nokta da Türk aydınları olan, bilhassa üniversitede ki akademisyenlere çok iş düşmektedir. 

Cumhuriyetin kuruluşundan çok kısa bir süre sonra , 1924 yılında İstanbul üniversitesine bağlı Türkiyat Enstitüsünü , ard arda da Türk Tarih, Tetkik Cemiyeti, Türk Dil Kurumunu kurduran Atatürk?ün gayesi neydi? Türk?ün geçmişini öğreneceği araştırmaları bizzat kendisinin yapması, Türk dil ve kültürünü geliştirici hizmetlerle, yabancı baskısından kurtulmasını istemesiydi. 

Bu kuruluşlara devlet olarak gereken önem verilse idi, bugün ne Ermeni ne de Kürt problemi olmaz, kültürel kirlenme de yaşamazdık. 

Zararın neresinden dönülse kardır. Kendimizi tanıma ve nesillere bunu öğretmenin zamanı yoktur. 

Bilimsel araştırmalarını duyduğumuzda şaşırdığımız ve adı George Weel değil de Kazım Mirşan olduğu için inanmakta zorlandığımız bu bilim adamımız bakın neler diyor ? 

?Tarih Sümer'de değil Türklerde başlıyor, kağıdı Türkler buldu, Türkçe'nin kökeni 16.000 yıl önceye gidiyor, Latin Alfabesi?nin temelinde Türkçe yatıyor.? 

Bilmeyenler için Kazım Mirşan?ı tanıtmak istiyorum: 
?Doğu Türkistan?ın İli Nehri üzerindeki Kulca Kentinde 04.07.1919`da dünyaya geldi. 1932`de tahsiline İstanbul`da devam etti. Almanya?da Berlin üniversitesinde ve İstanbul Teknik üniversitesinde inşaat yüksek mühendisliği okudu. Almanca, Rusça, İngilizce, ve Türk lehçeleri (Tatarca, üzbekçe, Başkurtça, Tarançıca, Kaşkarlıkça(yani Uygurca), Kazakça, Kırgızca, Azerice, Türkiye Türkçe?si ile kendi ana lehçesi olan, Tümenlikçe) dışında Yunanca, Latince, İtalyanca`yı meslek araştırmalarına yarayacak kadar bilmekte, hayatının büyük bir kısmını Türk tarihini araştırmakla geçirmektedir. 
Â·Etrüsk Yazısını dünyada ilk defa okudu. 
Â·Orhon-Selene Yazıtları üzerinde eşsiz incelemelerde bulundu. 
Â·On binlerce yıllık Türk tarihini aydınlatıcı çalışmalar yaptı. 
Â·Sölgentaş Mağarasında Türkçe?nin 16.000 yıllık izlerini buldu. 
Â·Atlantis olarak bilinen uygarlığı bilimsel temellere bağladı. 
Â·Eskişehir Yazılıkaya'daki Frig kitabesinin proto-türkçe olduğunu söyledi, okudu. 

Bilhassa Batı ve Doğu Anadolu?da ki proto Türklerle ilgili çalışmasını görerek , bu temellerin üzerini çıkmamız gerek diyorum. Bu vesile ile Anadolu?ya gelişimizin tarihinin çok eskilere dayandığının netlik kazandığını ifade ediyorum. 

Bu bilgilerin derinlemesine araştırılması ile, Türklerin sadece çağ açıp kapamak ve Turan?ı kurmakla kalmadıklarını görerek , öncelikle Türk Tarihinin ardından da Dünya tarihinin yeniden yazılması gerektiği, fikrine katılıyorum. ün-Türkler araştırılmalı, Dünya ve milletler tarihi bu bilgiler ışığında yeniden yazılmalıdır. 

Yukarıda ki sebeplerden dolayı , ün-Türkler konusuna gerekli önemin verilmesini sağlamak hepimizin görevi olmalıdır. 

Türk Milleti olarak bu zor günleri aşmak için bu bize güç verecektir. Bir çok problemi de kaynağında çözecektir. 

ün-Türkler ile ilgili konuyu bilhassa linguistlerin, Türkologların, tarihçilerin ve arkeologların ciddi şekilde araştırması gerektiğine inanıyorum. 

Sadece onlar mı ? Bu araştırmaya herkesi destek olmaya çağırıyorum. üniversitelerimizi, akademisyenlerimizi, Türk Tarih Kurumunu, Türk-Dil Kurumunu ve bilhassa ilgili bakanlık başta olmak üzere TBMM ni . 

ün-Türkler konusunun hayat kaynağımız olacağını , ufkumuzu genişleteceğini gördüğüm için bu konuya sık sık değineceğim. 

Anadolu?ya 1071 değil de binlerce yıl önce geldiğimiz ve bir çok uygarlığın varlığına temel teşkil ettiğimizi bilmekten gurur duydum. Bu gururun hepimize yayılması içinde , bunun şuuruna bir an önce varmak gerek diyorum. 

İster Türklük , ister insanlık adına ! 

Herkes göreve. 

Neval Kavcar 
27 Nisan 2005

----------


## anau

"Futhark " alfabesi M.S. 3. yüzyıl ile 17. yüzyıl arasında , Kuzey Avrupa Germen halkları arasında *(İsveç, Norveç, Danimarka*) kullanılan bir alfabedir.Yoğunluğu İsveç ve Norveç'de olmak üzere Avrupa da 3500 kaya yazıtının, bu alfabe ile yazıldığı kabul edilmiştir. 
Bu makalenin konusu, diğer adıyla "Rün (1) " alfabesi de denilen "Futhark" alfabesinin, aslında *Türk* (2) asıllı *GüKTüRK* (3) alfabesi ile aynı temelden kaynaklandığını dikkatinize sunmaktır. Makalemiz, İsveç'e ait Gotland adasında, Kylver mevkiinde bulunan kaya üzerinde yazılı ve "The Primitive Norse Futhark " olarak anılan alfabenin ve bu alfabe ile yazılmış, "Oldest Runic Inscrıptions - eski runik yazıtlar " gurubuna giren yazıtlardan, fotoğrafını temin edebildiğimiz diğer ikisinin, ( "The Möjbro stone - Uppland ve The Istaby stone - Blekinge ") Göktürk'lerin de kullandığı yazı sistemi ile *Türkçe* olarak *okunmasıyla* sınırlıdır. Konu ile ilgili diğer düşünce, yorum ve tesbitlerimize bu makalede yer verilmeyecektir.Konuya merak duyanların,bizimle irtibat kurmalarını öneririz. 
şu noktayı önemle belirtiriz ki ; biz bu yazıtların Göktürkçe olduğunu iddia etmiyoruz. Bizim iddiamız, adı geçen yazıtların ve Göktürk yazıtlarının aynı temelden kaynaklandığıdır. Tabii ki temel bir yazı formasyonu vardır.Gerek Göktürk diye anılan Türk kavimi, gereksede Kuzey Avrupa Germen kavimleri bu temel alfabeden yararlanarak kendi yazı sistemlerini kurmuşlardır. Bu şekilde özetlediğimiz *iddiamızı*, "Oldest Runik " denilen *Futhark alfabesi ile yazılmış üç kaya yazıtını, Göktürk alfabesini kullanıp, Türkçe olarak okuyarak kanıtladık*. Dikatinize sunduğumuz bu makale, yıllar süren daha kapsamlı bir araştırmanın ürünlerinden sadece biridir.

----------


## Ã?nTÃ¼rk

Peki birşey soracağım Hun ve Göktürk imparatorluğu Türükbil devletine mi giriyor lütfen bu konuyu ayrıntılı anlatırmısınız. :Confused:

----------


## a_iverson

Kazım Mirşan'a göre zaten ne Göktürk diye bir devlet adı ne de bu isimde bir halk vardır. Türük bil konfederasyonu M.ü 879 ila M.S 580 tarihlerinde hüküm sürmüştür.

----------

